# BAGRS to hold Molding and Casting Clinic at TAP



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

The BAY AREA GARDEN RAILWAY SOCIETY[/b][/b] will be holding a clinic on *Rubber Mold Making and Resin Casting* at TAP Plastics[/b] in San Leandro on December 13th, 2008 from 10am 'til 12 noon. Go the the BAGRS.org[/b] website to get more information. Look under Meetings and Events. This *FREE* clinic is open to *ALL* who can attend. All we ask is that you* RSVP* so we know how many chairs to set up and how many donuts to buy.







BAGRS Members can Login and Register online, otherwise you can shoot me an email at: [email protected] . If you live in the San Francisco Bay Area or are planning a visit at that time, please feel free to stop by.

I've also have been working on our BAGRS.org[/b] website. Both the public and members sections have quite a bit of photos and information. Our Large Scale Manufacture's[/b] Links[/b] page has proved quite popular.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Russ, 

Couldn't stand seeing your post go without any response, so here I am. So, er, ah, umm, how about those 'Niners? 

That black stuff someone sent me will make great bases to hold my bottles of solvent, paint, etc--to keep them from tipping over. Whatever the material is (and what is it anyway?) it cuts OK with my variable-speed scroll saw, leaving only some beads of melted stuff that chip off easily with a chisel. As for drilling, the stuff drills good and leaves either black powder or shavings--just like wood. BTW, is it toxic to inhale, he asks, after undoubtedly inhaling it? Anyway, the litle bottle hoders will look real nice if I ever get a bit big enough to make a bottle size hole (about 1-1/2 inches, I figure). 

Sorry I can't get to your clinic, but you live too far away.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

That last line should read "get a big enough drill bit..." 

I don't want nobody reading anything into this.


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Joe,
It's OK, we understand...









We've had a pretty good response so far. It looks like we'll have around 50 people attending the Mold Making Clinic.

Russ


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

So of course you'll post a synopsis of the clinic here on MLS, right? With lots of pictures with circles and arrows?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

We had a good turnout on Saturday; I think there were about 40 people at the Mold Making Clinic.








 
 








 
Everyone in attendance said they had a good time and learned a lot.


----------

